

Verbling Raises $1M To Link Up Language Learners Through Video Chat - mikaelb
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/26/verbling-raises-1m-to-link-up-language-learners-with-native-speakers-through-video-chat/

======
randall
Woo Verbling!

My favorite story of Verbling: the cofounder who had an "interesting" job
"talking to people" who were "under stress" which required him to learn a
bunch of different languages.

I veil the secrecy so the founders can use it to get a cool press hit if they
want... or reveal it publicly when they want. (PandoDaily would love that
story... email me and I'll intro you to Sarah Lacy if you guys want.)

~~~
bradleyjg
GTMO interrogator?

------
davidwhodge
Congrats guys!

------
FredBrach
Simply brilliant. I will use it for myself.

